# safety mode



## Baker (Mar 30, 2011)

car goes into safety mode and shuts off worse when cold or wet any ideas?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Read the code.


----------



## Baker (Mar 30, 2011)

I have read the code it has been diffrent but it only does it cold once I get it running and it warms up it gives no trouble


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Really hard to tell without that code. See if you can borrow somebody's scanner.


----------



## Baker (Mar 30, 2011)

have my own scanner gives diff. codes but more often sum error check memory afraid it may be pcm tried reprogramming see how that goes


----------



## Baker (Mar 30, 2011)

The problem was infact the ecm replaced at dealer and it was under an eight year 80,000 mile emission warranty.


----------

